# [DUP] ab wann wird es Gentoo 2005.0 geben?

## Methusalem

Moin zusammen,

die Betreffzeil sagt eigentlich alles. Ich habe dazu keine Infos gefunden (Außer Jan 2005).

Weiß jemand mehr?

----------

## benjamin200

das profiles ist bereits vorhanden.

----------

## dertobi123

Nicht bevor es fertig ist.

Benutze bitte die Suchfunktion, es gibt bereits einige Threads hierzu.

----------

## b3cks

Warum ist das eigentlich so wichtig, wann eine neue LiveCD rauskommt?

Ich habe bis jetzt für jede Installation dieselbe CD genommen und es ist nicht mal eine offizielle. (Ist irgendeine mit reiser4-Support)

Zu deiner Frage: Wenn se feddich is!

----------

## Lenz

Aaaarrrrggg! Bitte keine Anfragen mehr wann welche Live-CD rauskommt. Kann man da nicht mal was in die Benutzungsstimmungen diesbezüglich schreiben? Das ist jetzt sicherlich schon der 5. Thread, wann irgendeine 2005er Live-CD rauskommt. Macht doch keinen Unterschied, von welchem Medium aus du Gentoo installierst...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aaaarrrrggg! Bitte keine Anfragen mehr wann welche Live-CD rauskommt. Kann man da nicht mal was in die Benutzungsstimmungen diesbezüglich schreiben? Das ist jetzt sicherlich schon der 5. Thread, wann irgendeine 2005er Live-CD rauskommt. 
> 
> 

 

Hi Lenz,

du hast Recht, die Fragen nerven. Aber wieso Hilft unseren Usern die Suchfunktion nicht? Wenn man sie bemüht, und als Suchkriterium "2005.0" eintippt, und die Suche auf das Deutsche-Forum begrenzt, erhält man diesen Thread z.B. nicht. Aus den resultierenden Threads (akuell 17 Ergebnisse) lässt sicht sich kein Bezug auf Live-CD oder Versionen im Hinblick der Live-CDs nehmen. Unterstützt das PHP Forum die Funktion nicht, oder mach ich/die anderen was falsch? 

Any suggestions?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Methusalem

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi Lenz,
> 
> du hast Recht, die Fragen nerven. Aber wieso Hilft unseren Usern die Suchfunktion nicht? Wenn man sie bemüht, und als Suchkriterium "2005.0" eintippt, und die Suche auf das Deutsche-Forum begrenzt, erhält man diesen Thread z.B. nicht. Aus den resultierenden Threads (akuell 17 Ergebnisse) lässt sicht sich kein Bezug auf Live-CD oder Versionen im Hinblick der Live-CDs nehmen. Unterstützt das PHP Forum die Funktion nicht, oder mach ich/die anderen was falsch? 
> ...

 

Danke. Ich hatte gesucht. Auf Gentoo.org und hier im Forum. Und zwar nach 2005.0. Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, habe ich da keinen Thread gefunden, der mir dazu eine Info gibt! Auf Gentoo.org steht Januar 2005.

Und noch was: Wenn es so egal ist, wann die 2005.0 rauskommt, dann frage ich mich, warum es die überhaupt geben wird. Vielleicht ist das ja bei der Live CD egal (Nach der ich übrigens nicht explizit gefragt habe), aber beim Stage Archiv (ich nutze momentan ein Stage 3) ist das sicherlich interessant.

So, und damit das nicht in eine endlose Diskussion ausartet, bitte ich einen Mod den Thread zu schließen!

----------

## Voltago

*streckt die Hände flehend himmelwärts* Oh wenn es doch nur einen Ort gäbe, wo häufig gestellte Fragen beantwortet würden! 

 :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und noch was: Wenn es so egal ist, wann die 2005.0 rauskommt, dann frage ich mich, warum es die überhaupt geben wird. Vielleicht ist das ja bei der Live CD egal (Nach der ich übrigens nicht explizit gefragt habe), aber beim Stage Archiv (ich nutze momentan ein Stage 3) ist das sicherlich interessant. 
> 
> 

 

Nein, genau da eben nicht, den das Stage kannst du auch bei der Installation über die Live-CD (egal welche Version) per wget vom Server ziehen (Vorraussetzung Internet-Access).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi Lenz, 
> 
> du hast Recht, die Fragen nerven. Aber wieso Hilft unseren Usern die Suchfunktion nicht? Wenn man sie bemüht, und als Suchkriterium "2005.0" eintippt, und die Suche auf das Deutsche-Forum begrenzt, erhält man diesen Thread z.B. nicht. Aus den resultierenden Threads (akuell 17 Ergebnisse) lässt sicht sich kein Bezug auf Live-CD oder Versionen im Hinblick der Live-CDs nehmen. Unterstützt das PHP Forum die Funktion nicht, oder mach ich/die anderen was falsch? 
> ...

 

Kann hierzu jemand Stellung nehem?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Methusalem

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> *streckt die Hände flehend himmelwärts* Oh wenn es doch nur einen Ort gäbe, wo häufig gestellte Fragen beantwortet würden! 
> 
> 

 

Wird Sie da beantwortet? Ich finde nix! Wenn doch, wäre ein Link zum passenden Thread hilfreich!

----------

## Voltago

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-120831.html

----------

## dek

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hi Lenz, 
> 
> du hast Recht, die Fragen nerven. Aber wieso Hilft unseren Usern die Suchfunktion nicht? Wenn man sie bemüht, und als Suchkriterium "2005.0" eintippt, und die Suche auf das Deutsche-Forum begrenzt, erhält man diesen Thread z.B. nicht. Aus den resultierenden Threads (akuell 17 Ergebnisse) lässt sicht sich kein Bezug auf Live-CD oder Versionen im Hinblick der Live-CDs nehmen. Unterstützt das PHP Forum die Funktion nicht, oder mach ich/die anderen was falsch? 
> ...

 

phpBB macht aus dem Punkt für die Suche ein Leerzeichen, da hilft auch kein quoten. Gesucht wird dann also nach 2005 AND 0.

----------

## Methusalem

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Und noch was: Wenn es so egal ist, wann die 2005.0 rauskommt, dann frage ich mich, warum es die überhaupt geben wird. Vielleicht ist das ja bei der Live CD egal (Nach der ich übrigens nicht explizit gefragt habe), aber beim Stage Archiv (ich nutze momentan ein Stage 3) ist das sicherlich interessant. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja natürlich! Aber dazu muss es dies ja ersteinmal geben! Mein aktuelles heißt stage3-i686-2004.3.tar.bz2. Das habe ich ja per ftp aus dem Netz geholt. Und meine Frage lautete, wann es die 2005.0 Version davon gibt.

Reden wir vielleicht aneinander vorbei?

----------

## Methusalem

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-120831.html

 

Asche auf mein Haupt!  :Embarassed:  Den hab ich tatsächlich nicht gefunden.

----------

## Earthwings

2005.0 kommt, wie bereits erwähnt, sobald er/sie/es fertig ist. Ein genauer Termin wird aus einem einfachen Grund nicht genannt.

Leider kann man die Suchfunktion nicht wie Google benutzen, sondern muss ein paar Besonderheiten beachten, um folgende Threads zu finden:

[DUP] wann kommt wohl 2004.3 oder 2005?,

Wann kommt die neuen 2005.0 Liven CDS

sowie den Thread aus der Zukunft

wann kommt die 2005.1 Live Cd?

In dem Sinne schließe ich es mal als Duplikat.

----------

